# sick or sleeping snail



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi. I've had my snail for a couple months now. It has always been very active and a hearty eater. For the past 2 or 3 days it has been hanging halfway out of its shell kinda shriveled looking. It was floating under the filter yesterday and I was afraid it had gotten stuck from the flow which isn't very high because it is in the tank with my betta. All my parameters are normal and the water temp is between 78 and 80 degrees. It crawled around a little bit yesterday although very slowly. I have noticed its heartbeat has also slowed way down. Is it possibly just in hibernate mode or should I be worried? I have posted a pic on the gallery. Thank you.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Take it out of the tank and smell it. If it is dead, you will know it. Why it died, I have no idea. Snails do float and I have seen them out of the shell trying to catch ahold of something. The smell test is the only way I know to check if they are alive.


----------

